# Best Vane Colour for Visibility



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

I don't find vane color very striking as you are looking down the vane. I find the most visible thing to spot arrows is white nocks. When objects are small, color perception is not very good and so color contrast does not work well. Have clear difference in luminance is better--our ability to distinguish small details is a product of luminance or contrast, not color.


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

Pink helped me recover my arrows.


----------



## Wwb (May 30, 2021)

Pink


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Fluorescent pink or hot pink.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Hot pink or green vanes.
Green or red transparent nocks.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

Pink and Orange


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Orange gets blurred with the Gold (and Red if you are shooting regular targets) on the target face at distance.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Any of the fluorescent colors generally show up well. If your shooting smaller vanes color doesn’t really matter you usually are seeing the nock. 

Red nocks are hard to see unless the light is on them. Green, yellow and orange show up best. Strong binos make color choice a non issue. I have new binos that aren’t as strong as the ones I had used the past 13 years or so…. The smurf blue Beiters I shoot outdoors are tough to see… and I have shot that color the past 4-5 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

Hikari said:


> I don't find vane color very striking as you are looking down the vane. *I find the most visible thing to spot arrows is white nocks.* When objects are small, color perception is not very good and so color contrast does not work well. Have clear difference in luminance is better--our ability to distinguish small details is a product of luminance or contrast, not color.


Me too. Seems logical that the bright colors would stand out more . . but on coloured or black target faces, white nocks are the answer (for me).


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

hot pink


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

AussiePete said:


> In Oz, our Field targets are the WA/FITA targets with a yellow centre (6 & 5 rings) and black for the outer regions, which I presume is pretty standard, and we shoot 10-60 meters. What colour vanes are you using for good visibility in the target? I chose bright blue, with red nocks, and while they are really easy to see up close, they fade into invisibility over about 25 meters, and were a bad choice.


All white vanes and nocks. You can best pickup arrow flight issues this way. Important when something on the bow or in your form varies. Yes the white nock offers the best contrast in all lighting conditions and various target faces, even when the 10 ring is white.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Pink!


----------



## Hindorff81 (Aug 9, 2021)

Pink is def the easiest to spot.


----------

